# Weird feelings about time. Does anyone else get this?



## Samurai (Jan 22, 2011)

Lately I've been getting some weird thoughts about the nature of time. These thoughts are kind of hard to put into words, but essentially the concept of time seems strange and scary. I feel like each moment is slipping away and I really can't hold on to anything because time is inexorably slipping into the future. I start wondering what the past and the future are. Then I get these weird thoughts like I'm really just living in the present moment and nothing else exists.

This thinking started exactly a month ago after a sleepless night full of anxiety. It was as a switch just flipped on in my head and now it won't turn off. I've had feelings of DP before, but this strange feeling of time is really starting to bother me.


----------



## *deleted* (Nov 19, 2010)

Samurai said:


> Lately I've been getting some weird thoughts about the nature of time. These thoughts are kind of hard to put into words, but essentially the concept of time seems strange and scary. I feel like each moment is slipping away and I really can't hold on to anything because time is inexorably slipping into the future. I start wondering what the past and the future are. Then I get these weird thoughts like I'm really just living in the present moment and nothing else exists.
> 
> This thinking started exactly a month ago after a sleepless night full of anxiety. It was as a switch just flipped on in my head and now it won't turn off. I've had feelings of DP before, but this strange feeling of time is really starting to bother me.


Oh you're not the only one. I had trouble with that too. Sometimes it would get so frustrating I would just scream. But I kinda deal with it now I just go and do something to distract myself from all of my wierd thought including this one.


----------



## brian83 (Jan 14, 2011)

kikki said:


> Oh you're not the only one. I had trouble with that too. Sometimes it would get so frustrating I would just scream. But I kinda deal with it now I just go and do something to distract myself from all of my wierd thought including this one.


I'm right there with ya! I have had this "worry" from time to time (no pun intended). The best thing to do is watch a video or something funny to get yourself out of this loop.


----------



## *deleted* (Nov 19, 2010)

brian83 said:


> I'm right there with ya! I have had this "worry" from time to time (no pun intended). The best thing to do is watch a video or something funny to get yourself out of this loop.


Oh totally! Before DP/DR I wasn't waching TV at all. Now I feel like it's my "getaway". And the youtube too.


----------



## resinoptes (Jan 15, 2011)

Actually for me SINCE dpdr watching films tends to make me dissociate and/or panic. Perhaps cos i was watching a film when it originally happened. (Desperate Living, the best John Waters film I think







)


----------



## daveych1 (Jul 20, 2010)

I have similar feelings to this too, like every moment is becoming the past as it happens (which i guess it is really?), i think this issue is quite connected with DP/DR in some ways or at least for me anyway, i find the concept of time very surreal and sometimes scary. I think isues like this are too much for the human mind to really comprehend and it reacts with anxiety, i sometimes think about infinity and it seems awful to me, like i think that when i die i will still be there, still depersonalised forever and ever with no end, i have to get my girlfriend to reassure me that this won't really happen but still i can't shake the thought of it. Sometimes my life just seems like a Salvador Dali picture, i think he must have been depersonalised too. I wish i could punch DP in the face right now!!


----------



## youngbuddha (Feb 25, 2011)

​


Samurai said:


> Lately I've been getting some weird thoughts about the nature of time. These thoughts are kind of hard to put into words, but essentially the concept of time seems strange and scary. I feel like each moment is slipping away and I really can't hold on to anything because time is inexorably slipping into the future. I start wondering what the past and the future are. Then I get these weird thoughts like I'm really just living in the present moment and nothing else exists.
> 
> This thinking started exactly a month ago after a sleepless night full of anxiety. It was as a switch just flipped on in my head and now it won't turn off. I've had feelings of DP before, but this strange feeling of time is really starting to bother me.


yes ive been having similar thoughts lately. I pondered what the future, present, and past really are, and I realized they are all the same thing. The past is the present moment because by the time we are able to conceive an event/external phenomena, it's already passed and is existing only in memory. The future is also the present moment because we are constantly traveling furthur into the future, each second being lived is the second thats led up to everything you've done in your life. So the past, present, and future are all the same things and perceived in the present moment as the present.


----------



## shogun (May 15, 2010)

Samurai said:


> Lately I've been getting some weird thoughts about the nature of time. These thoughts are kind of hard to put into words, but essentially the concept of time seems strange and scary. I feel like each moment is slipping away and I really can't hold on to anything because time is inexorably slipping into the future. I start wondering what the past and the future are. Then I get these weird thoughts like I'm really just living in the present moment and nothing else exists.
> 
> This thinking started exactly a month ago after a sleepless night full of anxiety. It was as a switch just flipped on in my head and now it won't turn off. I've had feelings of DP before, but this strange feeling of time is really starting to bother me.


Are you the same samurai that posted this sort of obsession on stuck in a door way??

I found that thread on there googling about this type of obsession to see if other people got it aswell. I also get it during times of high anxiety and DP. I think it's just a pure O obsession and as brian83 and kikki said you have to do something to get your mind of it, you can't reason with it or try and figure it out it's just another rhetorical question that comes about anxiety and OCD.


----------



## Tree_of_Life2001 (Jan 6, 2011)

Wow I thought I was the only one that was feeling this way. Its like a sense of time doesnt exist...only that moment! It is very frustrating because it makes you feel stuck.


----------



## shogun (May 15, 2010)

daveych1 said:


> I have similar feelings to this too, like every moment is becoming the past as it happens (which i guess it is really?), i think this issue is quite connected with DP/DR in some ways or at least for me anyway, i find the concept of time very surreal and sometimes scary.


I think it's got to do with the feeling of being disconnected, and that disconnection extends to our memories leaving us to ruminate over how time and existence works.


----------



## shogun (May 15, 2010)

kikki said:


> Oh totally! Before DP/DR I wasn't waching TV at all. Now I feel like it's my "getaway". And the youtube too.


Thank god for online content like youtube and torrents, or else i would never stop thinking about this shit


----------



## Samurai (Jan 22, 2011)

shogun said:


> Are you the same samurai that posted this sort of obsession on stuck in a door way??


Yes, I'm the same person. When this thinking first hit, I posted several places looking for support.

In a way, I'm glad that I'm not alone. I hope that we can all recover together.


----------



## Mushishi (May 31, 2010)

There's no such thing as "time" as we know it. But I see what you mean. DP does something to our perception of it. I get anxiety about it in the way of trying to comprehend infinity and the everlasting NOW which has been, is, and always will be. Lolz.


----------



## Jayden (Feb 9, 2011)

Yeah, when my girlfriend broke up with me, a week later after that felt more like a month. I have a hard time with the concept of time with dp. For me, it feels like time goes by fast, but when you look back on it it feels so long ago


----------



## UniversalShape1 (Nov 22, 2010)

Samurai said:


> Lately I've been getting some weird thoughts about the nature of time. These thoughts are kind of hard to put into words, but essentially the concept of time seems strange and scary. I feel like each moment is slipping away and I really can't hold on to anything because time is inexorably slipping into the future. I start wondering what the past and the future are. Then I get these weird thoughts like *I'm really just living in the present moment and nothing else exists.*
> 
> This thinking started exactly a month ago after a sleepless night full of anxiety. It was as a switch just flipped on in my head and now it won't turn off. I've had feelings of DP before, but this strange feeling of time is really starting to bother me.


You are living in the present moment and no other time exists outside of the context of your mind. Time is just an illusion that man created in order to prioritize his day, we made clocks so we could fit our priorities into a symbolic schedule based on the earths orbit and our current calender is a Gregorian calender based symbolically on the birth and death of Jesus Christ. Time itself is relative to a physical change in space without a physical perceptual change to a conscious observer time has no meaning. Our perception of time ala past present future is a symbolic perception that we experience and shape with each point of awareness. Time is essentially a measurement of change whether in the physical realm of space or the conscious realm of space. The past is based on memory perception and future is based on the intention of that memory perception. Now is all that exists, life is a series of momentary awareness's and this is one of them.


----------

